# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Λίπος και αντιμετώπιση;

## pathos

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.. Αφορμή για το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα, στάθηκε η φωτογραφία από το καναρινακι μου που έβαλα σε άλλη ενότητα, ώστε να βοηθηθω από τα μέλη στην αναγνώριση του φύλου του.. 
Χάρη στον Δημήτρη όμως, και την παρατήρηση που έκανε, και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτό, κατάλαβα ότι το πουλί έχει παραπανισιο λίπος.. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τη γνώμη σας για τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος, όχι μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι, αλλά γενικότερα.. 
Παρακάτω βάζω τις φωτογραφίες που έχω βάλει και στην άλλη ενότητα όπου ρώτησα για το φύλο του πουλιου.. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για άλλη μια φορά για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια..

----------


## jk21

Βγαλε φωτο και ψηλα στο λαιμο του να δουμε αν εχει συσσωρευσει και σε τι βαθμο και εκει

Πες μας τι μιγμα ταιζεις και ποση ποσοτητα δινεις ανα ημερα 

Επισης τι αλλο δινεις και σε τι συχνοτητα 

Ποσο καιρο εχεις το πουλακι και αν ειχες δει σε τι κατασταση ηταν ,οταν ηρθε στα χερια σου 



Περι διαιτας (για  μενα υπαρχει αναγκη ) ή οχι αυτη την εποχη θα τα πουμε στην πορεια και θα σου πουνε ισως και μελη με ιδια ή διαφορετικη θεση  και θα πουμε και ευρυτερα για προβληματα παχους αλλα θα ηθελα να μας πεις πρωτα τα πιο πανω στοιχεια

----------


## pathos

Βάζω το παρακάτω μείγμα:
65% κεχρί 
10 % περίλλα 
10% βρωμη 
5% νίζερ 
5%λινάρι 
5% κανναβούρι
Το πουλάκι το έχω από την ημέρα που γεννήθηκε. Είναι το μοναδικό που κατάφερα να βγάλω απότο ζευγαράκι που έχω.. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν το είχα κοιτάξει ποτέ πριν, επειδή δεν υπήρχε λόγος. Τρώει κανονικά, είναι ζωηρότατο, κελαηδάει χωρίς πολλά γυρίσματα..Δίνω αυτή την εποχή, μπρόκολο, μήλο, κ αυγοτροφη συσκευασμένη,μια φορά την εβδομάδα από το καθένα..Δίνω δυο κουταλιές της σούπας απο το μίγμα κάθε τέσσερις μέρες..

----------


## jk21

δινεις για 4 μερες  σχεδον  50 ml σπορους ενω αν καθε μερα θελει 1 κουταλι του γλυκου κατα μεσο ορο ( 5 ml ) επρεπε να δινεις 20 ml ..... 

και κεχρι σκετο να ηταν και οχι το ενισχυμενο μιγμα καταλληλο για αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια που δινεις ,παλι θα παχαινε 


Γνωμη μου ειναι Κεχρι 90 % κανναβουρι  10 % αν το εχεις εξω και 1 κουταλι την ημερα ,αλλιως κεχρι 95 % κανναβουρι  5 % αν το εχεις μεσα , για μερικες εβδομαδες ,μεχρι να σχηματισει ελαφρυ στρωμα λιπους ,που για την εποχη δεν ειναι σπανιο και σιγουρα απαραιτητο αν το πουλι ειναι εκτος σπιτιου .Οχι πανω απο  1 κουταλι του γλυκου .Ειναι κρισιμο 


Χορταρικα καθε μερα αν ειναι εφικτο (ραδικι πικρο ,ζωχος ,τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο ) οσο θελει να τρωει 

Αν θες του κανεις αφεψημα αντι νερου (οπως θα φτιαχνες για σενα ) με αποξηραμενο ταραξακο και λουιζα απο καταστημα με βοτανα 


Δινε σκετο ασπραδι  1 κουταλι του γλυκου σχεδον  , δυο φορες την εβδομαδα , εκτος αν δεν το τρωει οποτε τα ξαναλεμε .Οχι ετοιμη σε περιοδο διαιτας  ,ειδικα μαλιστα αν ειναι λαδερη (πατε )

----------


## pathos

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.. Τα πουλιά είναι όλα έξω.. Με την ευκαιρία θα τσεκάρω κ τους γονείς, αν κ για τον μπαμπά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα είναι εντάξει, γιατί είναι κομψος, κομψος κ μας παίρνει τα αυτιά από το τραγούδι...

----------


## vasilis.a

προτεινω αν γινεται να μπει σε μεγαλο κλουβι με 2 πατηθρες ωστε να γυμναζεται.χορταρικα πολλα και καθε μερα.προσθηκη σε μονιμη βαση περιλας και βρωμης.

----------


## gtsaka

> δινεις για 4 μερες  σχεδον  50 ml σπορους ενω αν καθε μερα θελει 1 κουταλι του γλυκου κατα μεσο ορο ( 5 ml ) επρεπε να δινεις 20 ml ..... 
> 
> και κεχρι σκετο να ηταν και οχι το ενισχυμενο μιγμα καταλληλο για αναπαραγωγη και πτεροροια που δινεις ,παλι θα παχαινε 
> 
> 
> Γνωμη μου ειναι Κεχρι 90 % κανναβουρι  10 % αν το εχεις εξω και 1 κουταλι την ημερα ,αλλιως κεχρι 95 % κανναβουρι  5 % αν το εχεις μεσα , για μερικες εβδομαδες ,μεχρι να σχηματισει ελαφρυ στρωμα λιπους ,που για την εποχη δεν ειναι σπανιο και σιγουρα απαραιτητο αν το πουλι ειναι εκτος σπιτιου .Οχι πανω απο  1 κουταλι του γλυκου .Ειναι κρισιμο 
> 
> 
> Χορταρικα καθε μερα αν ειναι εφικτο (ραδικι πικρο ,ζωχος ,τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο ) οσο θελει να τρωει 
> ...


καλησπερα Δημητρη,και εγω εχω το ιδιο θεμα με 2-3 καναρινια μου που τα εχω εξω,εχω σταματησει την αυγοτροφη, τα 2 εχασαν λιγο λιπος το τριτο ομως ειναι ακομα πολυ χοντρο,Ειναι αληθεια οτι και εγω απο τον φοβο μου μηπως δεν του αρεσει το κεχρι του εβαζα παραπανω τροφη,αλλα ηταν και παχουλο απο οταν το αγορασα(2 μηνες).Πες μου ομως  90% κεχρι,10 % καναβουρι και ενα κουταλακι τροφη μιγμα, σε ξεχωριστες ταιστρες και τα 3 ?

----------


## xarhs

αντιμετώπισα το πρόβλημα πάμπολλες φορές. Η λύση ήταν μεγαλύτερο κλουβι και η ταίστρα μέχρι τη μέση και λιγάκι παρακάτω, για να μη τρώει μαζεμένα όλους τους παχυντικούς σπόρους. Επίσης πρόσθεσε λαχανικά στη διατροφή και θα είναι μια χαρά. Να σου πω πως το πουλάκι δεν είναι πολύ παχύ και διορθώνεται εύκολα

----------


## jk21

ο μεσος ορος ποσοτητας σπορων ανα καναρινι ειναι το 1 κουταλι γλυκου την ημερα και διαφοροποιειται ως προς τη λιπαροτητα του αναλογα με τις κλιματολογικες συνθηκες που ζει  , την εκταση του χωρου και το αν εχει ορεξη να κινηθει σε αυτον ,γιατι μπορει να τα εχουμε σε κλουβα του μετρου αλλα να καθονται σε ενα κλαδι .Γιωργο (gtsaka ) για να σου απαντησω και γω και τα μελη συγκεκριμενα ,θα πρεπει να ξερουμε συνθηκες διατροφης ,μιγμα ,ποσοτητες που εδινες και εγιναν ετσι κλπ  .Επισης παντα τετοια εποχη δεν πρεπει να παραγνωριζουμε οτι αν δινουμε αρκετο μιγμα ,ειναι απολυτα λογικο τα πουλια ενστικτωδως να το αποθηκευουν σε λιπος για να περασουν με ασφαλεια το χειμωνα .Στον Γιωργο (pathos ) λοιπον  ,ναι εννοω οτι σε ενα πουλια αντιστοιχει 1 κουταλι την ημερα και αν ειχε 3 με το ιδιο προβλημα τοτε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 3 ταιστρες στο ιδιο κλουβι ,ωστε να προλαβαινουν να τρωνε και τα 3 γιατι αλλιως θα ετρωγε ισως μονο το κυριαρχο στο χωρο .Βαλε να δουμε τα πουλακια και πες μας και συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια οπως αυτα που ρωτησα τον pathos

----------


## gtsaka

> ο μεσος ορος ποσοτητας σπορων ανα καναρινι ειναι το 1 κουταλι γλυκου την ημερα και διαφοροποιειται ως προς τη λιπαροτητα του αναλογα με τις κλιματολογικες συνθηκες που ζει  , την εκταση του χωρου και το αν εχει ορεξη να κινηθει σε αυτον ,γιατι μπορει να τα εχουμε σε κλουβα του μετρου αλλα να καθονται σε ενα κλαδι .Γιωργο (gtsaka ) για να σου απαντησω και γω και τα μελη συγκεκριμενα ,θα πρεπει να ξερουμε συνθηκες διατροφης ,μιγμα ,ποσοτητες που εδινες και εγιναν ετσι κλπ  .Επισης παντα τετοια εποχη δεν πρεπει να παραγνωριζουμε οτι αν δινουμε αρκετο μιγμα ,ειναι απολυτα λογικο τα πουλια ενστικτωδως να το αποθηκευουν σε λιπος για να περασουν με ασφαλεια το χειμωνα .Στον Γιωργο (pathos ) λοιπον  ,ναι εννοω οτι σε ενα πουλια αντιστοιχει 1 κουταλι την ημερα και αν ειχε 3 με το ιδιο προβλημα τοτε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 3 ταιστρες στο ιδιο κλουβι ,ωστε να προλαβαινουν να τρωνε και τα 3 γιατι αλλιως θα ετρωγε ισως μονο το κυριαρχο στο χωρο .Βαλε να δουμε τα πουλακια και πες μας και συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια οπως αυτα που ρωτησα τον pathos


Δημητρη τροφη δινω την vadigran 4 seasons.αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει περιπου τα συστατικα που αναφερει πιο πανω ο Pathos,μπορει να ειναι και ιδια ακριβως,μονο που προσθετω και ενα κουταλακι γλυκου ΚΙΑ στο ενα κιλο τροφη.Φροντιζα να εχουν παντα αρκετη τροφη για να ειμαι σιγουρος καμμια φορα συμπληρωνα μερα παρα μερα,αν και τωρα το εχω σταματησει αυτο.Το πουλακι που εχει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα παντως μου ηρθε ηδη καλοταισμενο.Παντως το ειδα σημερα και τρομαξα,εχει γινει σαν μπαλακι,σαν fife fancy,αρχιζω διαιτα επειγοντως.Γι'αυτο πες μου τις ποσοτητες που λες αν πρεπει να τις βαλω σε μια ταιστρα η ξεχωριστες.Επισης λες ενα κουταλακι μειγμα τη μερα ειναι αρκετο.μαζι με το κεχρι ομως,γτ ως γνωστον το μειγμα περιεχει και κεχρι,η χωρις το κεχρι?

----------


## jk21

το μιγμα που εχεις ,ειδικα για συντηρηση ειναι φουλ παχυντικο με 69 % μονο αμυλουχους ενω 22.5 % ειναι το αθροισμα ρουπσεν και ελαιοκραμβης , που αν ειναι τα αρχεγονα σπορια και οχι τα μεταλλαγμενα ,δινεις τεραστια ποσοτητα ερουκικου οξεος και γλυκοζιτων στα πουλια σου ....

αν προσθεσουμε και οτι δινεις ποσοτητα κατα βουληση των πουλιων (σκεψου να ειχες στη διαθεση σου καθε μερα 4 πιτογυρα .... σιγα μην αφηνες κανενα )  τοτε ειναι λογικο να εχεις θεμα .Ομως ειναι επιτακτικοτατη η παρουσιαση της κοιλιας αυτου που λες οτι κανει σαν μπαλακι το φτερωμα ,γιατι αυτο δειχνει ασθενεια και οχι λιπος .Θα ανοιξεις θεμα στις ασθενειες και εδω να δουμε τα αλλα πουλακια προς το παρον και βλεπουμε μετα για αυτο

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ FOUR SEASONS


Κεχρί Καναδά 56 % , Ρούπσεν 16.5 % , Αποφλοιωμένη Βρώμη  13 %  , Ελαιοκράμβη 6 % , Λιναρόσπορος 5.5 % , Καναβούρι 3 %

Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος δες ποστ 11 και μετα


*

----------


## gtsaka

> το μιγμα που εχεις ,ειδικα για συντηρηση ειναι φουλ παχυντικο με 69 % μονο αμυλουχους ενω 22.5 % ειναι το αθροισμα ρουπσεν και ελαιοκραμβης , που αν ειναι τα αρχεγονα σπορια και οχι τα μεταλλαγμενα ,δινεις τεραστια ποσοτητα ερουκικου οξεος και γλυκοζιτων στα πουλια σου ....
> 
> αν προσθεσουμε και οτι δινεις ποσοτητα κατα βουληση των πουλιων (σκεψου να ειχες στη διαθεση σου καθε μερα 4 πιτογυρα .... σιγα μην αφηνες κανενα )  τοτε ειναι λογικο να εχεις θεμα .Ομως ειναι επιτακτικοτατη η παρουσιαση της κοιλιας αυτου που λες οτι κανει σαν μπαλακι το φτερωμα ,γιατι αυτο δειχνει ασθενεια και οχι λιπος .Θα ανοιξεις θεμα στις ασθενειες και εδω να δουμε τα αλλα πουλακια προς το παρον και βλεπουμε μετα για αυτο
> 
> *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*
> 
> 
> *VADIGRAN ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ FOUR SEASONS
> 
> ...


εννουσα οτι εχει γινει σαν μπαλακι απο το παχος,δνε εχει ανασηκωμενο φτερωμα,παντως θα βγαλω φωτο και θα κανω αυτο που λες...

----------


## gtsaka

αυτη ειναι η φωτο απο το παχυσαρκο πουλακι.Του ξεκινησα διαιτα οπως και σε 1-2 αλλα που εχουν και αυτα παχυνει αρκετα,αν και λιγοτερο απο αυτο.Του εβαλα σε μια ταιστρα μεγαλη κεχρι και 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου μειγμα απο τροφη.Αυριο θα παρω και καναβουρι.Ποσο πρεπει να προσθεσω?

----------


## jk21

> Γνωμη μου ειναι Κεχρι 90 % κανναβουρι  10 % αν το εχεις εξω και 1 κουταλι την ημερα ,αλλιως κεχρι 95 % κανναβουρι  5 % αν το εχεις μεσα , για μερικες εβδομαδες ,μεχρι να σχηματισει ελαφρυ στρωμα λιπους ,που για την εποχη δεν ειναι σπανιο και σιγουρα απαραιτητο αν το πουλι ειναι εκτος σπιτιου .*Οχι πανω απο  1 κουταλι του γλυκου* .*Ειναι κρισιμο* 
> 
> 
> *Χορταρικα* καθε μερα αν ειναι εφικτο (ραδικι πικρο ,ζωχος ,τσουκνιδα ,σεσκουλο ) οσο θελει να τρωει 
> 
> Αν θες του κανεις *αφεψημα* αντι νερου (οπως θα φτιαχνες για σενα ) με αποξηραμενο *ταραξακο και λουιζα* απο καταστημα με βοτανα 
> 
> 
> Δινε σκετο *ασπραδι  1 κουταλι του γλυκου σχεδον  , δυο φορες την εβδομαδα* , εκτος αν δεν το τρωει οποτε τα ξαναλεμε .Οχι ετοιμη σε περιοδο διαιτας  ,ειδικα μαλιστα αν ειναι λαδερη (πατε )



αυτα  .....

----------


## Cornell

Στο θηλυκό το δικό μου που είχε παραπανίσιο λίπος,ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του Δημήτρη και 2 μήνες μετά είδα αποτελέσματα.
Φυσικά κάνω τον κόπο και βάζω *κάθε μέρα* 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού σπόρια (παλιότερα έβαζα τροφή για 3-4 μέρες τουλάχιστον και γενικά είχα την ταίστρα γεμάτη)
Δεν προσπάθησα πολύ δηλαδή.

----------

